# crenicichla johanna



## badmatt (Sep 15, 2003)

heres a few pics of my new boy.


----------



## Death in #'s (Apr 29, 2003)

nice setup

that fish looks wierd
can u give some info on it


----------



## badmatt (Sep 15, 2003)

sure why not that bob me head thing is f*cking halirious

hes 13"s, agressive, and loves following me aroudn the tank but i keep the water at 80F and the PH at 7.0-7.2 hes ina 75 gallon and yes all that filtering the tanks a sponge filter but i do massive water changes to keep my water how it is now.
This is a pike cichlid just how I photographed it was to get the iradescent shade in the fins and the bars on the body that are pearlscent.


----------



## Death in #'s (Apr 29, 2003)

badmatt said:


> sure why not that bob me head thing is f*cking halirious
> 
> hes 13"s, agressive, and loves following me aroudn the tank but i keep the water at 80F and the PH at 7.0-7.2 hes ina 75 gallon and yes all that filtering the tanks a sponge filter but i do massive water changes to keep my water how it is now.
> This is a pike cichlid just how I photographed it was to get the iradescent shade in the fins and the bars on the body that are pearlscent.
> [snapback]846397[/snapback]​










it is a funny signature

and thanks for the info
any other fish going in there


----------



## badmatt (Sep 15, 2003)

heres a link...
http://www.cichlid-forum.com/profiles/species.php?id=561


----------



## badmatt (Sep 15, 2003)

Death in # said:


> :laugh: it is a funny signature
> 
> and thanks for the info
> any other fish going in there
> [snapback]846400[/snapback]​


not sure really, theres really nothign this fish has killed LOL its wild caught so its pretty agressive so im a little hesitant to stock this tank..


----------



## lemmywinks (Jan 25, 2004)

nice c. johanna


----------



## Peacock (Feb 23, 2004)

looks good.... get some meat on him!


----------



## badmatt (Sep 15, 2003)

im still trying to get him to eat rite now doesnt seem to accetp shrimp silver sides blood worms black worms 
im going to try red wiglers tomorow. And if worst comes to worst feeders


----------



## 351winsor (Aug 3, 2004)

nice colors on him.


----------



## Gordeez (Sep 21, 2003)

NiiicE!
Very nice looking fish!


----------



## janus (Oct 28, 2004)

Cool fish, does he belong to the Pike-family?


----------



## dragonball1012 (Jun 1, 2003)

any plans on getting a female for him?


----------



## Fresh2salt (Jul 16, 2004)

damn thats a killer looking fish. nice set up


----------



## rchan11 (May 6, 2004)

Beautiful Johana and tank!


----------



## badmatt (Sep 15, 2003)

you will liek the tank alot more in the commign week as i try a new experiment









F0 polleni (very very uber rare) with the johanna......... yes i am risking it.


----------



## shoe997bed263 (Oct 15, 2004)

nice fish. hope u post some pics when u get them both togeather


----------



## badmatt (Sep 15, 2003)

shoe997bed263 said:


> nice fish. hope u post some pics when u get them both togeather
> [snapback]847816[/snapback]​


if you cna wait until tuesday they should be in the same tank


----------

